# Batch - 2 Textdateien zusammenfügen



## Bata79 (25. Juni 2007)

Hallo zusammen. Ich habe folgendes Problem.

Ich habe zwei Textdateien mit jeweils 4 Spalten. Die einzelnen Spalten sind mal mit Tab, mal mit Space getrennt, also ein Mix.

Ich kann mir einzelne Spalten ausgeben lassen, dass funktioniert, nur schaffe ich es nicht bei Trenner unter einen Hut zu bekommen. Was mir auch noch schleierhaft ist, wie man Spalten in der Reihenfolge verschieben kann oO

Wäre für jede Hilfe dankbar!


----------



## Bata79 (25. Juni 2007)

Also ich konnte nun alle Spalten wie gewünscht auswählen. Drehen muss ich keine Spalte, dass kann ich durch verschiedene Abfragen umgehen. Nur wie bekommt man dann die einzelnen Spalten wieder zusammen in eine Datei oO ?


----------



## chrysler (19. Juli 2007)

Poste doch mal deinen Quelltext und ein dazugehöriges Bild (Screenshot), damit wir dein Problem besser verstehen können.


----------

